# The Return of Voyagerfan99's Minecraft Server



## voyagerfan99

Hello one and all! After many years of being offline, my Minecraft server is back in existence! Unfortunately I was unable to save the original world file, so we are starting fresh!

Details and posts about the last server can be seen here: http://www.computerforum.com/threads/voyagerfan99s-minecraft-server-thread.211378/

*Details:*
-The server is easy survival
-Mob griefing is disabled (if a creeper explodes, there is no block damage)
-Player keep inventory on respawn is enabled (if you die, you keep your inventory)
-Currently no mods installed (You can request a mod; I'll review and add as I see fit)
-Whitelist is in effect. Post your Minecraft username in this thread and I'll add you

*General Rules:*
Be courteous to other players. If you didn't build it, don't destroy it. Simple enough.

*Server Information:*

Status: Up and Running
Server IP: Anderson06237.freeddns.com


----------



## voyagerfan99

*Current Server Features
*
-New Player Introduction and items at spawn
-Miles and miles of cart tracks going almost everywhere, created by @porterjw 
-Lots of houses, both large and small

If there is an area you're working on and want to claim, just make a sign stating so.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

Hmmm, I haven't played Vanilla in a long time. but...

Without veinminer I might perish lol


----------



## beers

You can WL me as beers


----------



## Darren

Denther is my username. I should just change my middle name to that or something, I use it everywhere.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Beers and Darren have both been whitelisted


----------



## Geoff

I didn't know people still played Minecraft


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thank you to @beers for logging in last night and keeping me up past my bedtime


----------



## mep916

Do you mind if my daughter joins? She's 9, been playing for a few years and shouldn't cause too much trouble. She usually plays on mineplex, intercraften, etc

Username: ShellyShell (I think)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Sure, she's welcome to join! If that's not her name, I can change it.

In the meantime, I'll add ShellyShell to the whitelist.


----------



## mep916

voyagerfan99 said:


> Sure, she's welcome to join! If that's not her name, I can change it.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll add ShellyShell to the whitelist.



ty sir. I'll see if she wants to check it out later on today.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Not much going on right now. You can see a small lavafall from the spawn area. Next to that I've started carving out a mansion for myself. There's an even larger lavafall through some caves next to that.


----------



## mep916

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not much going on right now. You can see a small lavafall from the spawn area. Next to that I've started carving out a mansion for myself. There's an even larger lavafall through some caves next to that.



Expect some funky houses, rollercoasters, and whatever else she can dream up. Let's just say you'll know she's been there.


----------



## beers

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not much going on right now.



I'd construct an epic mud hut right now if my work allowed it


----------



## voyagerfan99

Someone on the forum made a massive rollercoaster and tower on my old server. Wish I'd saved that world file, or at least remembered what the seed number was.


----------



## Origin Saint

Ooh, ooh, pick me!

Origin_Saint

I might get on today after work, but I will likely end up being a regular before long, you're about to end my Minecraft dry-spell Voyager, for better, or worse.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Origin Saint said:


> Ooh, ooh, pick me!
> 
> Origin_Saint
> 
> I might get on today after work, but I will likely end up being a regular before long, you're about to end my Minecraft dry-spell Voyager, for better, or worse.


You have been added

It's more fun to play in a server environment than by yourself


----------



## Origin Saint

Hence, my dry-spell.  Most of the people I played with on my Realm quit playing.  Thanks for the add Voyager!


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> I didn't know people still played Minecraft



I'll pick it up every year or so and play the hell out of it for a month or so and then drop it again. Usually dependent upon having a server to play on.


----------



## C4C

Awesome! Ever since I took my server down I've been looking for one where there's actually interation with the owner. 

C4C


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> Awesome! Ever since I took my server down I've been looking for one where there's actually interation with the owner.
> 
> C4C


You have been added


----------



## porterjw

I'm going to have to buy this for PC now, I suppose. Unless it's cross-platform?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't believe it's cross platform, but I'm not sure.


----------



## beers

They have versions for each platform but they are pretty exclusive to each platform, there's no option on say XB1 to join a dedicated server IP.


----------



## beers

If you can find it, you can have it


----------



## C4C

beers said:


> If you can find it, you can have it


Are you OP'd? Hehe..


I'll check out the server on Wednesday. Just packed my computer and driving out to Colorado Sunday.


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> If you can find it, you can have it


The cheat is real with this one! I shall remove your OP status


----------



## porterjw

Care to add porterjw?


----------



## beers

imsati said:


> Care to add porterjw?



Whitelisted


----------



## porterjw

Thanks - bear with my mud hut between you and Travis's cave mansion for a bit while I gather.


----------



## porterjw

Travis, when we each finish our residences, I'm thinking we find an nice open space and collaborate on a much bigger project.

I'm thinking either NCC-1701-? or NCC-74656...


----------



## voyagerfan99

They have a template world of the 1701 already  I should see if I can import it into the server.

Looking now I see they also have 1701-D that someone made, as well as the 1701 (2009)


----------



## porterjw

That would be awesome.

Did a lot today - the indoor pool room is done, made a little patio (amazing view), workshop created, and made a (if I may say so) pretty bad-ass underwater garden. I need to figure out minecraft physics a bit more to see if an aquarium is doable.


----------



## voyagerfan99

So it looks like a clock tick took over 60 seconds, so the server forcibly shut down sometime between yesterday afternoon and now. I've started it back up again.

I'm going to look into moving the server into a dedicated resource pool in vSphere so hopefully the performance will improve. I also need to get it a better internet connection, as it is currently going through a Linksys WRT54G flashed with DD-WRT and configured as a wireless client bridge.


----------



## porterjw

It happened sometime early afternoon today. I was out scouting a location for a fairly large build and it went kaput. I need to build something small to clear my mind - hitting a design snag on the mansion


----------



## Origin Saint

I humbly request a friend of mine, Origin_Dante, be whitelisted to the server.  I personally vouch for him.  If he ever does anything wrong, you can get rid of the both of us  But that won't be necessary.

Thanks for the server again, Voyager!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Origin Saint said:


> I humbly request a friend of mine, Origin_Dante, be whitelisted to the server.  I personally vouch for him.  If he ever does anything wrong, you can get rid of the both of us  But that won't be necessary.
> 
> Thanks for the server again, Voyager!


He has been added.


----------



## Origin Saint

Thanks!

Also, to whoever gave me the stone slab step into my home, thank you for the housewarming gift!  

I would like to warn everyone, that I went about 1000 blocks from my house (towards beers' house) and found no new biomes whatsoever.  It's all forest, extreme hills and flower forest.  I was searching for some Savannah, Desert, Swampland, Jungle, Roofed Forest or Mesa, and found none of those , I was quite disappointed.  I will be venturing with my companion today in further search of these biomes.

I look forward to everyones creations!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Origin Saint said:


> Also, to whoever gave me the stone slab step into my home, thank you for the housewarming gift!



You're welcome 

Also, @beers you should check out your house. Seems you have a "baahht" of an issue


----------



## Origin Saint

Just to note, in the event that my companion and I are able to procure rare materials from aforementioned, seemingly undiscovered, biomes, I will be making them available to all members of the server, assuming that can be done.  For example, if I find a Jungle, I will bring Jungle tree saplings to share with the community and the like.

Happy mining!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Origin Saint said:


> Just to note, in the event that my companion and I are able to procure rare materials from aforementioned, seemingly undiscovered, biomes, I will be making them available to all members of the server, assuming that can be done.  For example, if I find a Jungle, I will bring Jungle tree saplings to share with the community and the like.
> 
> Happy mining!



Yeah, just put them in a storage chest somewhere.


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, just put them in a storage chest somewhere.


I will check out the server when I arrive in Aurora this afternoon. Only 4 more hours of driving from Casper. 

If the spawn isn't "complete", I might have to make one


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> If the spawn isn't "complete", I might have to make one



We have a platform... and a fountain..  

It could probably use some additional content around that area


----------



## Darren

Beers... you seem to have a woolly infestation.

I have claimed a hill in the name of Denther. Looks like I have some catching up to do. I will be farming like crazy, so if you need food, let me know. I've barely got a foothold yet, but once I get going, I should be able to pump out some serious crops.

I'd maybe suggest adding a map mod of some sort, but not sure how easy it would be to get it working for everyone and if it would need to be installed by each person. I think it would. I used to admin a server, but am a bit out of date on the game as it stands now.

Disabling creeper block damage is also doable with a single command line I believe, if we wanted to do that. I personally find them nuisances to structures rather than a challenge. They still damage players, just not blocks.

If I had friends that wanted to play, would I be able to get them whitelisted?

Also, I was getting some pretty annoying lag at times on a wired connection with 25 down and 10 up. *shrug*. Not too bad though, and it wasn't constant.


----------



## porterjw

C4C said:


> I will check out the server when I arrive in Aurora this afternoon. Only 4 more hours of driving from Casper.
> 
> If the spawn isn't "complete", I might have to make one





beers said:


> We have a platform... and a fountain..
> 
> It could probably use some additional content around that area




I tried putting a chest down but it 'hovers' due to the slabs. I'm going to play around with a little external area with a chest or two. Maybe hollow out a room underneath the Spawn.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> Also, I was getting some pretty annoying lag at times on a wired connection with 25 down and 10 up. *shrug*. Not too bad though, and it wasn't constant.



As I said earlier:


voyagerfan99 said:


> I also need to get it a better internet connection, as it is currently going through a Linksys WRT54G flashed with DD-WRT and configured as a wireless client bridge.







Darren said:


> Disabling creeper block damage is also doable with a single command line I believe, if we wanted to do that. I personally find them nuisances to structures rather than a challenge. They still damage players, just not blocks.



I agree. I will look into this. Also need to look into keeping items when you die.



Darren said:


> I'd maybe suggest adding a map mod of some sort, but not sure how easy it would be to get it working for everyone and if it would need to be installed by each person. I think it would. I used to admin a server, but am a bit out of date on the game as it stands now.



I'd need more than just that suggestion. If you can find a specific one I will look into implementing it.



Darren said:


> If I had friends that wanted to play, would I be able to get them whitelisted?



I did it for Origin_Saint's friend, so yes.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> I agree. I will look into this. Also need to look into keeping items when you die.
> 
> I'd need more than just that suggestion. If you can find a specific one I will look into implementing it.
> 
> 
> I did it for Origin_Saint's friend, so yes.



I'll admit, I didn't read the whole thread. 

Minimap I quite like. If you're an admin you can teleport to your waypoints. Anybody can set waypoints, setup and customize a minimap, and pull up a full sized map. Waypoints appear on your map and in-game, although you can disable this. 

http://minecraftsix.com/reis-minimap-mod/

To disable creeper damage, this is what I remember using. Can punch it in the console or even chat if you're an admin I believe. Requires server restart to take effect I think.

/gamerule mobGriefing false


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay mob greiefing has been disabled, and keep inventory has been enabled.


----------



## porterjw

And there is a Community Chest room below the stairs at the Spawn point. 4 double chests, pressure plate to close the door behind you. Do we want chests labeled for ease of sorting or just have a mashup?


----------



## porterjw

Expanded it a little bit and added a second pressure plate simply for ease of access. There are some tools and wood in the first chest.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ya know, if the server crashes you're welcome to post here and tell me


----------



## porterjw

Down again


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I killed it momentarily because of the lag. I implemented some NIC teaming on the ESX host and it seems a lot better now. It's back up.


----------



## porterjw

Critter-proofed the Spawn point. The half-slabs made it a bit tricky, but I think I got it to where it will be safe. Fenced in the grass immediately outside the low wall and dug up the blocks immediately next to the bridge (effectively making the bridge jump-proof for critters; two wide, two deep). ((Or, I suppose we could just flood the area next to it?)) For consistency, I dug out the now-exposed blocks under the bridge and replaced with cobblestone. Placed two more half slabs where I terminated the fence and added two gates with pressure switches on the fountain side. Let me know if there's any issues.

I'm finding the 'retaining pool' to the left of Spawn likes to hold zombies...


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's all looking quite nice! I like the small community we're building


----------



## C4C

Found that the only way to get into spawn is jumping the fence using the grassy area on the backside. Permissions also make it so I can't open the community chests. 

Was planning on making a little info board at spawn if interested, otherwise I'll just continue on with my journey for now


----------



## voyagerfan99

There shouldn't be any permission issues for the community chests.......


----------



## Darren

Servers for whatever reason default to having the area right around spawn being protected so only admins can create or destroy blocks. Probably applies to chests as well.


----------



## C4C

Hmm.. well I can't seem to open the chests 


If possible, a light plugin for simple commands like /home and /spawn would be nice.


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> If possible, a light plugin for simple commands like /home and /spawn would be nice.


I will definitely look into that.


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> Found that the only way to get into spawn is jumping the fence using the grassy area on the backside.



Is there even a fence around there now?  I'd probably sway for using fences around properties but leaving other areas open so it's not a PITA to unimpede your progress.


----------



## porterjw

Yes, I put a fence up last night - lots of critters just walking around the slab area and a skeleton in the chest room. I just removed the gates and pressure switches.


----------



## porterjw

#crash


----------



## Origin Saint

#crashhard


----------



## C4C

porterjw said:


> #crash





Origin Saint said:


> #crashhard


Situation: Origin Saint and I were traveling in opposite directions. Ping was over 1000


----------



## Origin Saint

> Situation: Origin Saint and I were traveling in opposite directions. Ping was over 1000



I hadn't even thought of the issues that would cause


----------



## beers

Travis, what kind of exception are you getting when this crashes?


----------



## C4C

beers said:


> Travis, what kind of exception are you getting when this crashes?


I know this isn't directed at me, but it was a port exception. I only remember it happening with low RAM when I ran a server.


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> I know this isn't directed at me, but it was a port exception. I only remember it happening with low RAM when I ran a server.



Aye, there's probably a different exception on the server side for out of memory or similar, usually MC dying is memory related


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> Travis, what kind of exception are you getting when this crashes?


It's all giberish to me.



> ---- Minecraft Crash Report ----
> // Who set us up the TNT?
> 
> Time: 9/9/15 5:13 PM
> Description: Watching Server
> 
> java.lang.Error
> at adm.a(SourceFile:204)
> at adm.p(SourceFile:655)
> at adm.a(SourceFile:965)
> at pk.d(SourceFile:486)
> at tx.g(SourceFile:162)
> at pr.m(SourceFile:1460)
> at ps.m(SourceFile:339)
> at tx.m(SourceFile:94)
> at pr.t_(SourceFile:1300)
> at ps.t_(SourceFile:211)
> at adm.a(SourceFile:1408)
> at le.a(SourceFile:597)
> at adm.g(SourceFile:1386)
> at adm.i(SourceFile:1279)
> at le.i(SourceFile:478)
> at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.B(SourceFile:607)
> at ko.B(SourceFile:299)
> at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.A(SourceFile:535)
> at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(SourceFile:451)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> A detailed walkthrough of the error, its code path and all known details is as follows:
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> -- Head --
> Stacktrace:
> at adm.a(SourceFile:204)
> at adm.p(SourceFile:655)
> at adm.a(SourceFile:965)
> at pk.d(SourceFile:486)
> at tx.g(SourceFile:162)
> at pr.m(SourceFile:1460)
> at ps.m(SourceFile:339)
> at tx.m(SourceFile:94)
> at pr.t_(SourceFile:1300)
> at ps.t_(SourceFile:211)
> at adm.a(SourceFile:1408)
> at le.a(SourceFile:597)
> at adm.g(SourceFile:1386)
> at adm.i(SourceFile:1279)
> at le.i(SourceFile:478)
> at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.B(SourceFile:607)
> at ko.B(SourceFile:299)
> at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.A(SourceFile:535)
> 
> -- Thread Dump --
> Details:
> Threads: "Netty Server IO #7" Id=32 RUNNABLE (in native)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll0(Native Method)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.access$400(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(Unknown Source)
> -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@ceb0a6
> -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@95a8f
> -  locked sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl@36dbd6
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(Unknown Source)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:622)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:310)
> ...
> 
> 
> "Netty Server IO #6" Id=31 RUNNABLE
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll0(Native Method)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.access$400(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(Unknown Source)
> -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@13450b4
> -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@a89634
> -  locked sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl@137ecc
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(Unknown Source)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:622)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:310)
> ...
> 
> 
> "Netty Server IO #5" Id=30 RUNNABLE (in native)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll0(Native Method)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.access$400(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(Unknown Source)
> -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@65e6f3
> -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@11baffb
> -  locked sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl@1fc915a
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(Unknown Source)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:622)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:310)
> ...
> 
> 
> "Netty Server IO #4" Id=29 RUNNABLE
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll0(Native Method)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.access$400(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(Unknown Source)
> -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@5e64f7
> -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@1614ef1
> -  locked sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl@1555651
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(Unknown Source)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:622)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:310)
> ...
> 
> 
> "Netty Server IO #3" Id=28 RUNNABLE (in native)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll0(Native Method)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.access$400(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(Unknown Source)
> -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@b46060
> -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@10ad69d
> -  locked sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl@4f0d8b
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(Unknown Source)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:622)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:310)
> ...
> 
> 
> "Netty Server IO #2" Id=27 RUNNABLE (in native)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll0(Native Method)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.access$400(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(Unknown Source)
> -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@10b354d
> -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@81f76c
> -  locked sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl@130655f
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(Unknown Source)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:622)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:310)
> ...
> 
> 
> "Netty Server IO #1" Id=26 RUNNABLE (in native)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll0(Native Method)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.access$400(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(Unknown Source)
> -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@16100e7
> -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@130e1db
> -  locked sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl@914f06
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(Unknown Source)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:622)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:310)
> ...
> 
> 
> "File IO Thread" Id=36 RUNNABLE
> at java.lang.Thread.sleep(Native Method)
> at auc.c(SourceFile:44)
> at auc.run(SourceFile:30)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> "Server Watchdog" Id=34 RUNNABLE
> at sun.management.ThreadImpl.dumpThreads0(Native Method)
> at sun.management.ThreadImpl.dumpAllThreads(Unknown Source)
> at kp.run(SourceFile:43)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> "Netty Server IO #0" Id=25 RUNNABLE
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll0(Native Method)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.poll(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl$SubSelector.access$400(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl.doSelect(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.lockAndDoSelect(Unknown Source)
> -  locked io.netty.channel.nio.SelectedSelectionKeySet@93d896
> -  locked java.util.Collections$UnmodifiableSet@114951b
> -  locked sun.nio.ch.WindowsSelectorImpl@1b49d9b
> at sun.nio.ch.SelectorImpl.select(Unknown Source)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.select(NioEventLoop.java:622)
> at io.netty.channel.nio.NioEventLoop.run(NioEventLoop.java:310)
> ...
> 
> 
> "Server console handler" Id=23 RUNNABLE (in native)
> at java.io.FileInputStream.readBytes(Native Method)
> at java.io.FileInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
> at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(Unknown Source)
> at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
> -  locked java.io.BufferedInputStream@1551754
> at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.readBytes(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.implRead(Unknown Source)
> at sun.nio.cs.StreamDecoder.read(Unknown Source)
> -  locked java.io.InputStreamReader@1063500
> at java.io.InputStreamReader.read(Unknown Source)
> ...
> 
> 
> "DestroyJavaVM" Id=22 RUNNABLE
> 
> 
> "Server thread" Id=20 RUNNABLE
> at adm.a(SourceFile:204)
> at adm.p(SourceFile:655)
> at adm.a(SourceFile:965)
> at pk.d(SourceFile:486)
> at tx.g(SourceFile:162)
> at pr.m(SourceFile:1460)
> at ps.m(SourceFile:339)
> at tx.m(SourceFile:94)
> ...
> 
> 
> "TimerQueue" Id=18 TIMED_WAITING on java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject@17cc264
> at sun.misc.Unsafe.park(Native Method)
> -  waiting on java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject@17cc264
> at java.util.concurrent.locks.LockSupport.parkNanos(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject.awaitNanos(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.concurrent.DelayQueue.take(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.TimerQueue.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> Number of locked synchronizers = 1
> - java.util.concurrent.locks.ReentrantLock$NonfairSync@65d976
> 
> 
> "Thread-4" Id=17 WAITING on java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject@d69468
> at sun.misc.Unsafe.park(Native Method)
> -  waiting on java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject@d69468
> at java.util.concurrent.locks.LockSupport.park(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.concurrent.locks.AbstractQueuedSynchronizer$ConditionObject.await(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.concurrent.LinkedBlockingQueue.take(Unknown Source)
> at com.mojang.util.QueueLogAppender.getNextLogEvent(QueueLogAppender.java:77)
> at kr$4.run(SourceFile:114)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> "AWT-EventQueue-0" Id=16 RUNNABLE
> at javax.swing.text.Utilities.getTabbedTextWidth(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.text.Utilities.getTabbedTextWidth(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.text.PlainView.getLineWidth(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.text.PlainView.updateDamage(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.text.PlainView.insertUpdate(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTextUI$RootView.insertUpdate(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTextUI$UpdateHandler.insertUpdate(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.text.AbstractDocument.fireInsertUpdate(Unknown Source)
> ...
> 
> 
> "AWT-Windows" Id=14 RUNNABLE (in native)
> at sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.eventLoop(Native Method)
> at sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> "AWT-Shutdown" Id=13 WAITING on java.lang.Object@a00907
> at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
> -  waiting on java.lang.Object@a00907
> at java.lang.Object.wait(Unknown Source)
> at sun.awt.AWTAutoShutdown.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> "Java2D Disposer" Id=12 WAITING on java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue$Lock@16d34c
> at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
> -  waiting on java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue$Lock@16d34c
> at java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue.remove(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue.remove(Unknown Source)
> at sun.java2d.Disposer.run(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> "Server Infinisleeper" Id=11 TIMED_WAITING
> at java.lang.Thread.sleep(Native Method)
> at ko$1.run(SourceFile:65)
> 
> 
> "Snooper Timer" Id=10 TIMED_WAITING on java.util.TaskQueue@1e84088
> at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
> -  waiting on java.util.TaskQueue@1e84088
> at java.util.TimerThread.mainLoop(Unknown Source)
> at java.util.TimerThread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> "Attach Listener" Id=5 RUNNABLE
> 
> 
> "Signal Dispatcher" Id=4 RUNNABLE
> 
> 
> "Finalizer" Id=3 WAITING on java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue$Lock@11bed49
> at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
> -  waiting on java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue$Lock@11bed49
> at java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue.remove(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ref.ReferenceQueue.remove(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ref.Finalizer$FinalizerThread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> "Reference Handler" Id=2 WAITING on java.lang.ref.Reference$Lock@11928dc
> at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
> -  waiting on java.lang.ref.Reference$Lock@11928dc
> at java.lang.Object.wait(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ref.Reference$ReferenceHandler.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> 
> 
> Stacktrace:
> at kp.run(SourceFile:59)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
> 
> -- System Details --
> Details:
> Minecraft Version: 1.8.8
> Operating System: Windows Server 2012 R2 (x86) version 6.3
> Java Version: 1.8.0_51, Oracle Corporation
> Java VM Version: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode), Oracle Corporation
> Memory: 776408280 bytes (740 MB) / 1037959168 bytes (989 MB) up to 1037959168 bytes (989 MB)
> JVM Flags: 2 total; -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M
> IntCache: cache: 0, tcache: 0, allocated: 13, tallocated: 95
> Profiler Position: N/A (disabled)
> Player Count: 3 / 20; [lf['porterjw'/398680, l='World 1', x=-302.72, y=118.15, z=899.22], lf['Origin_Saint'/396114, l='World 1', x=41.77, y=63.00, z=802.92], lf['C4C'/394869, l='World 1', x=222.51, y=62.24, z=-1571.93]]
> Is Modded: Unknown (can't tell)
> Type: Dedicated Server (map_server.txt)


----------



## voyagerfan99

I updated to Java 8u60 so let's see if that makes any difference.

The server is up and running again.


----------



## beers

Any chance on giving it some more RAM?  It looks like the launch flags are set for 1 GB.



> JVM Flags: 2 total; -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M


----------



## C4C

beers said:


> Any chance on giving it some more RAM?  It looks like the launch flags are set for 1 GB.


this. 

on another note to porter and origin: went 3200 blocks north and didn't find a single biome outside the norm


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> this.
> 
> on another note to porter and origin: went 3200 blocks north and didn't find a single biome outside the norm



What biomes are you looking for specifically? I haven't explored much, but the world gen seems normal to me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> Any chance on giving it some more RAM?  It looks like the launch flags are set for 1 GB.



It has 1GB allocated to the server JAR but isn't using more than 30% of what it has reserved. I originally tried setting it for 2GB but it wouldn't work.


----------



## beers

voyagerfan99 said:


> It has 1GB allocated to the server JAR but isn't using more than 30% of what it has reserved. I originally tried setting it for 2GB but it wouldn't work.



MC has at least historically had a horrid problem with memory leaking.  What happened when you set for 2 GB?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got some error that it didn't work. I don't remember exactly.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> What biomes are you looking for specifically? I haven't explored much, but the world gen seems normal to me.


Desert, Swamp (we found one), and something other than extreme hills, taiga and forest.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think installing Java 64-bit worked, because I have now been able to allocate 4GB to the server.


----------



## porterjw

I left the secondary chest building standing, but removed everything from inside. Figure we can do whatever with it.

Also left a little present


----------



## Brinky

I will join if that's okay? My username is BarredCardinal


----------



## voyagerfan99

Brinky said:


> I will join if that's okay? My username is BarredCardinal


You have been added.


----------



## C4C

I found a nether portal near spawn. I assume it's okay if I use it? 

I'm also going to try and experiment in single player with note blocks and see if I can create a simple loop.... Then I'll recreate it for spawn.


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> I found a nether portal near spawn. I assume it's okay if I use it?


Where? The only one I knew of was the one I built in my house.


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> Where? The only one I knew of was the one I built in my house.



Well there isn't one in your house... Up on the hill looking to the right of your front doors is my hut I was trying to build when I first started.. Travel north from there and it's in the middle of the extreme hills.


-- Created a very simple noteblock loop at spawn. I will expand it when I gain the resources.

on another note:



beers said:


> If you can find it, you can have it



Found it while making my noteblock loop


----------



## C4C

Uhm..... Got on the server to work on my noteblock loop and noticed beers' island is gone...... like somebody used TNT.....


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> Uhm..... Got on the server to work on my noteblock loop and noticed beers' island is gone...... like somebody used TNT.....


Hah, I filled the basement with TNT and it activated on the interior floor switch for somebody.   To be fair, the sign said do not enter...


----------



## porterjw

beers said:


> Hah, I filled the basement with TNT and it activated on the interior floor switch for somebody.   To be fair, the sign said do not enter...



You can crash at my place if you need to while building your new pad


----------



## porterjw




----------



## voyagerfan99

Very nice Jason!


----------



## C4C

porterjw said:


>



so THAT is what you were building! I like it... though it's not all in survival 

by the way Travis, I searched all of the nether and there are not any nether warts. Is it possible to have it reset?


----------



## porterjw

Next one will be Survival. I just wanted a showcase piece close to Spawn for the heck of it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> so THAT is what you were building! I like it... though it's not all in survival
> 
> by the way Travis, I searched all of the nether and there are not any nether warts. Is it possible to have it reset?



What specifically do you want reset?


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> What specifically do you want reset?


The nether.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The nether has been reset.


----------



## Origin Saint

Just wanted to mention, in case anyone tried to get on the server, Mojang's login authentication servers are down right now, so you cannot log into the server.  It's been down for about 2 and a half hours now.  Status can be found here: http://xpaw.ru/mcstatus/


----------



## porterjw

With the destruction of beers' island, he and I worked to enclose a glass block roof over the crater. I started a community garden underneath. Anyone on the server please feel free to add to the decor. There is an entrance on the Spawn bridge, and another to the right of the Spawn fountain past a few trees, though I recommend the bridge one for now.

FYI, the portion of the path blocked just past the multitude of sea lanterns is blocked for a reason - pass at your own risk, just please block it again behind you.


----------



## porterjw

C4C said:


> so THAT is what you were building! I like it... though it's not all in survival





porterjw said:


> Next one will be Survival. I just wanted a showcase piece close to Spawn for the heck of it.



Touching a bit more on this... This property is open to anyone who needs a safe place to ride out a night. Whether you're starting out and don't have a chance to create a viable shelter before dark, or are exploring and find yourself too far away from home to make it back safely, me casa es su casa.  I've been monitoring critter spawning/movement for a few cycles, and it appears I've succeeded in making this property naturally monster-proof (though I do not guarantee it, but you *should* be OK). Explore all you want, please don't take anything from chests or alter the structure.


----------



## C4C

I've got a nether portal set up in my basement so if you do come back there, head straight out of my cottage and eventually you'll reach spawn.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Don't use the nether portal in my house. It'll bring you to the nether, but when you come back through it spits you out far away from spawn. Granted you can just kill yourself (keepitems is enabled) to get back to spawn.


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> Don't use the nether portal in my house. It'll bring you to the nether, but when you come back through it spits you out far away from spawn. Granted you can just kill yourself (keepitems is enabled) to get back to spawn.



Yeah I have the same issue when I come back I end up at that spot where I was talking about.. I guess portals will be a one way ordeal for now  

Keep inventory is on so it doesn't matter much


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'd say destroy the portal, move it a little ways, and rebuild it.


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'd say destroy the portal, move it a little ways, and rebuild it.



Destroyed the portal. Will test it after I take a shower.


----------



## porterjw

FYI, for those looking other biomes, there is a rather large grassland and an ocean about a 4-minute trek from Spawn. Facing Travis's home with mine on the right, head diagonal between the two. Up the mountain/hillside and keep the tower you see when you crest to your right. You'll pass pretty much right across someone's front lawn and go through some more hills and a forest. When you exit the forest and enter the grasslands, you should see a tower in the distance. Head towards it and there is a basic boathouse/dock. Take a boat and happy exploring.


----------



## Darren

I've got a busy week ahead of me, but once I get some free time I'll be back online. Many people still playing?


----------



## voyagerfan99

On and off. One or two people are usually online when I pop in.

Nice work on the world guys! It's looking real great!


----------



## Origin Saint

I take the time to play at least like 30 minutes a day, often longer.  Weekdays, I'm never on until about 4:30pm; weekends, any time is fair game.  Mostly been hermitting in my little area, finished my house, needs some interior work though.  If anyone wants pumpkin/pumpkin seeds, and I'm on, I'm more than willing to give some away.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Wow its been at least 2 years probably more since I've played minecraft, and even then, i only played Tekkit pack with friends.

ninjabubbles3 is my username, would love to see you all


----------



## voyagerfan99

ninjabubbles3 said:


> ninjabubbles3 is my username, would love to see you all


You have been added.


----------



## C4C

I was playing daily but I'm moving into my dorm the next few days so I'm not sure I'll find time. Definitely having fun on this server. Pretty much all I could have wanted being a small, and friendly private server. Thanks Travis!

Next goal for me is finding the end portal 

Hope we can get some sort of economy going with trades and such.


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> I was playing daily but I'm moving into my dorm the next few days so I'm not sure I'll find time. Definitely having fun on this server. Pretty much all I could have wanted being a small, and friendly private server. Thanks Travis!


This server runs a hell of a lot better than the other two (old ones) I previously had


----------



## Origin Saint

voyagerfan99 said:


> This server runs a hell of a lot better than the other two (old ones) I previously had



The server does usually run really well, and I don't want to be a buzzkill , but I was wondering why when I'm playing sometimes I get booted and a message that says I was forcibly removed by the host?

I haven't figured out if that's you doing that, or if the server is refreshing or something, just been curious about it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's not me. You're being automatically kicked by the server for some reason. I'll review the logs and see what they say.


----------



## Origin Saint

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's not me. You're being automatically kicked by the server for some reason. I'll review the logs and see what they say.



I can always immediately re-join the server, so it's really not a huge deal, just found it odd.  Regardless, thanks for hosting such a great server Voyager!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server is currently down due to a power outage. There was an accident at the end of my street, and they took down the telephone pole.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The server is up and running again. I need to fix PhoneHome and get it running on something other than my HTPC. For now you can hard code the ip address. It's 75.135.104.181


----------



## voyagerfan99

The hostname is now fixed.


----------



## beers

voyagerfan99 said:


> . I need to fix PhoneHome and get it running on something other than my HTPC.



Y u no run the agent on the mc server


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> Y u no run the agent on the mc server


Because I originally just wasn't. I am now though


----------



## Origin Saint

After much time and effort, there are now 2 Dark Oak trees and 2 Acacia trees planted in the lake near spawn, right above the community garden.  These are for the community to share.  As such, the first person, and all consecutive persons are to replant these trees after cutting them down, every time.  This way, all members of the community will have the opportunity to make use of the new wood types.


----------



## Foxer

If possible add 
f0xer
oerosprincess011


----------



## voyagerfan99

Foxer said:


> If possible add
> f0xer
> oerosprincess011


I can understand who you are, but who is oerosprincess011?


----------



## porterjw

Travis, can you add both LeeLee1412 and EdJae please? It's a friend of mine and her son, both have been playing for a while.


----------



## voyagerfan99

porterjw said:


> Travis, can you add both LeeLee1412 and EdJae please?


EdJae is added but I get an error that LeeLee1412 cannot be added. Is the username valid?


----------



## porterjw

She's looking into it when she gets home, may have gotten the numbers wrong. Thanks!


----------



## porterjw

What started as me wanting to kill 15 minutes turned into an idea, which turned into building a basement, which turned into starting to map out a system to fully flesh out said idea... The result: the very beginnings of a subway of sorts. I'm calling it the Minecart Transit System (MTS) and it's goal will be to provide quick(er), safe travel in dedicated enemy-free tunnels (either completely underground or with glass block walls above ground) to whoever would like to participate.

Scenario: it's dusk and you got turned around while exploring and don't know where your house is. You see my place in the distance and quickly run for safety. There is a MTS sign and you also have a terminus in your house so you know you can get home via the access point on my property.

So far, I've made a station in my basement and made a nexus of-sorts inside the island between what was beer's island and Travis's mountain. I have a working prototype linking my basement to someone's backyard and ran rail from my basement to the Nexus. What was formerly Fluffy's Tomb is being converted to a Spawn terminus, and as it so happens, part of that rail runs through the community garden - you'll be looking down upon it as you travel.

If anyone would like to participate let me know here or IG if you see me and we can figure out a crude map and work from there.


----------



## Darren

The MTS is AWESOME


----------



## porterjw

Thanks Powered the rail between Spawn and Nexus. Going to dig a few starter tunnels later that I can branch out to other areas depending on who wants one connecting to them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll have to hop on and take a look at the recent creations.


----------



## porterjw

Some of you may have seen it blocked off behind glass barriers the last few days and were wondering "what is jay doing now?"

Wonder no more! There is a fully functional (and 100% safe) MTS railway in my basement station leading to a beach/ocean Biome. There is a cottage just outside the terminus station and a dock stocked with boats. Travel via a minecart, pick up some oars, and explore!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very nice Jay! I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## beers

porterjw said:


> terminus station


What's for lunch?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Awesome job on the MTS Jason. I'd recommend adding some mid-points going to the ocean just so people can get off and explore.


----------



## porterjw

voyagerfan99 said:


> Awesome job on the MTS Jason. I'd recommend adding some mid-points going to the ocean just so people can get off and explore.



Thanks. Midpoints are actually in the planning stage - expect to see at least one or two pop up in the next few days. I'm thinking something behind C4C's house and another one about halfway between that and the last bridge. I just wanted to get that whole line running first and build from there rather than do it in spurts. The midpoint terminals will also allow for future lines to branch off from in case we find anything really cool or someone wants to build away from the cluster yet still be able to get back quickly.

If anyone has ideas or requests, let me know.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server seems to have crashed the other day. Guess nobody missed it while it was down.

I got my replacement PowerLine adapters and have those connected to a gigabit switch, so the server is now pulling 60mbps down and 5mbps up. Much better than my old WRT54G wireless bridge.


----------



## porterjw

Haven't been able to log much time this week, but I did notice it, just wasn't in a position to shoot out a quick message to you. Don't worry, I'll be building again in the next few days


----------



## porterjw

Oh, and the first above-mentioned midpoint is built. Right now it's basically just a junction point, but it will become a full terminal in due time. Just FYI, there's some really nice geography a good distance away from the back door


----------



## porterjw

There is an active MTS line (though currently a non-functional terminus) to monicapaige's house. Awaiting her feedback and/or basement requirements to finish the station. I'm also going to work on a map file I can upload and link to here showing the lines/stations - apparently this system is taking off and I want a way to have a reference file that can be updated for each new line.

Also, there was a zombie and skeleton in the Community Chest area at Spawn (actually inside the room), so they are finding their way into the safe area. Any objections to a moat surrounding Spawn that they can't get across?

Saw a few new faces in-game over the weekend  Looks like we're getting a little community going!


----------



## C4C

Excited to see what's been done during my absence. I tried to connect about a week ago and the IP didn't work. I'll try again Tuesday.


----------



## beers

C4C said:


> I tried to connect about a week ago and the IP didn't work.



I'd probably stick with his dynamic dns name as the residential IP can change.

Anderson06237.freeddns.com


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> I'd probably stick with his dynamic dns name as the residential IP can change.
> 
> Anderson06237.freeddns.com


There's a reason this exists


----------



## porterjw

I just finished an MTS line heading from a newly-built station to a, wait for it...Mesa biome. I found it while scouting and it's several thousand blocks from Spawn. The line is not 100% complete (still need finishing touches on lighting and decor), but it's safe and fully-functional. For those of you wanting to explore and branch out, I suggest you travel at night as the visual appeal loses something in the daylight. The terminus on this line is still a work-in-progress and currently the only safe haven in that area. Use caution beyond the door!

The station to access it is behind C4C's house (at least I think it's his - whoever is behind Origin Saint). Standing in the pumpkin patch and facing West, head towards the dirt/stone hill you see between the trees. There is a tunnel dug for a railway connecting the Nexus on the bridge near Spawn to this new station (which will probably become the Nexus in the future), but there is no track yet ran. For now, I placed a beacon at the new station. As soon as you clear the birch treeline behind the pumpkin patch you'll see it.

Enjoy the ride (it's a long one, almost 3 minutes I would guess), and happy exploring!


----------



## gamblingman

I don't know much about multilayer on MC. Can you join if you're on xbox?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't believe so.


----------



## beers

gamblingman said:


> I don't know much about multilayer on MC. Can you join if you're on xbox?


There's no way to specify servers on Xbox, I believe it's just a party system and local hosting through the console


----------



## gamblingman

beers said:


> There's no way to specify servers on Xbox, I believe it's just a party system and local hosting through the console



That's a letdown. I like consoles for a lot of games, but they fall flat on their face with minecraft.

It's too bad, I dig holes. My latest is something like 50 x 125 and down to bedrock. Much creativity!


----------



## porterjw

There is a new MTS line from the Beach/Ocean Terminal to a biome across the ocean. I haven't done much exploring outside of the immediate area, but it looks to be Hills/Grassland. As always, the line terminus is safe, but once you leave the station, you're on your own! There is a bed, chest, workbench, and furnace below it.

On another note, as mentioned earlier, MTS started as a spur of the moment thing connecting houses around Spawn points, and areas surrounding it. It was meant to be very simple. However, as with most things, as it grows it becomes more complex. As such, "very simple" has evolved to "as simple as possible" in the grand scheme of things. With each new line, there's at least one new station, and labeling has become a bit tricky. Before, individual rails were designated by who/what was at the end. Now it's to the point where that's not too feasible. So, I went and put up new signs in the front of each station and to the side of each track designating what is what and where it goes. Some stations were renamed in the process.

Moving forward, any station that is located at a specific geographical formation will be named for that formation, and any station that is not will be given a number (think of this type as a hub where future lines will branch from). For example, the station located at Spawn is 'Spawn Station', while the one sitting on the track between my basement and the Ocean Station is simply 'Station #1'. I have a crude map linking everything together and as soon as I figure out the best way to put it in picture format I'll post it.


----------



## C4C

Yup that's my house behind Origin Saints! Haven't been online in weeks. Just got over with midterms and will make some time!


----------



## C4C

Made my way out to the Mesa.... and forgot my tools. Great system going across the map there. I like it a lot!


----------



## beers

Any chance of making the transit system endpoints a little longer?  I've tried a couple times to go various places like the (long ride!) destination and then go AFK, just to come back to be in the same place I left from since I bounced off of a minecart at the destination


----------



## porterjw

C4C said:


> Made my way out to the Mesa.... and forgot my tools. Great system going across the map there. I like it a lot!



Thanks!



beers said:


> Any chance of making the transit system endpoints a little longer?  I've tried a couple times to go various places like the (long ride!) destination and then go AFK, just to come back to be in the same place I left from since I bounced off of a minecart at the destination



Good idea, I was not aware this was an issue since I generally just do a controlled test-run in each direction. When you bounced off the minecart at the destination, I'm guessing it ricocheted you back onto the powered rails for a return trip? I'll remove some powered rails at the endpoint and replace with standard - it should fix it. Sorry!

EDIT: OK, I increased the number of standard rails at each line's end. It *should* be better now. As an aside, people could just mine the carts at the end of their trip too!

Also, there is a new line at the Ocean Station heading across the ocean to what looks to be a Hill/Grassland biome. And another line from Nexus to a Grassland biome. Built these a few days ago just never had a chance to Post until now.


----------



## C4C

add jrizvi69 please.

I'll set him up right next to my land.


----------



## voyagerfan99

C4C said:


> add jrizvi69 please.
> 
> I'll set him up right next to my land.


Added


----------



## C4C

Just a note: I'm looking for quartz.. If you have any let me know I'd like to trade for something of mine!


----------



## porterjw

Server down, Travis.


----------



## voyagerfan99

porterjw said:


> Server down, Travis.


I was doing stuff with that VM and never restarted it after I shut it down 

It's up now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server is currently down for maintenance.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Server is back up


----------



## porterjw

Haven't seen anyone the last several times I've logged in. Is it still a lot of activity Travis?

Also, for those who wish to use it as a branch point, I built a home at 146, 65, 4459. There's no MTS line connecting yet, but it looks like a pretty diverse area with several biomes not that far away. The home is safe for those needing to spend the night.


----------



## porterjw

Haven't seen anyone the last several times I've logged in. Is it still a lot of activity Travis?

Also, for those who wish to use it as a branch point, I built a home at 146, 65, 4459. There's no MTS line connecting yet, but it looks like a pretty diverse area with several biomes not that far away. The home is safe for those needing to spend the night.


----------



## voyagerfan99

i haven't been watching the activity, so I'm assuming the activity is starting to die off.


----------



## adam fulton

ImaCreeperKaBoom is my name. you can add me though i
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  mustly just do redstone  here is a picture of one on my CU ALUs the bbcode link didnt work for some reason oh well. that is a direct link   it can ADD, subtract, and multiple, AND,OR,XOR,NOT,NAND,NOR,XNOR.


----------



## Origin Saint

Just wanted to pop in and make sure everyone was aware that the server is down.  If I remember, it has been for quite some time, although I'm not sure what the issue is.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Origin Saint said:


> Just wanted to pop in and make sure everyone was aware that the server is down.  If I remember, it has been for quite some time, although I'm not sure what the issue is.


It's not running because nobody has been using it, so I turned it off 

Since you seem to want to use it, I upgraded it to server version 1.9.2 and have it running now if anyone wants to play on it.


----------



## Origin Saint

Not a problem, just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me or something.  Don't start it back up on just my account lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VMware host itself is always running so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## porterjw

FWIW, I'm making use of it too!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I had to turn on my VMware Host to make a new VM, so I decided to start up the Minecraft server again.

See original post for server details. Post here if you need to be whitelisted.

@porterjw @Origin Saint


----------



## porterjw

voyagerfan99 said:


> I had to turn on my VMware Host to make a new VM, so I decided to start up the Minecraft server again.
> 
> See original post for server details. Post here if you need to be whitelisted.
> 
> @porterjw @Origin Saint



You know I'll be there! Didn't seem to want to connect though for one reason or another.


----------



## voyagerfan99

porterjw said:


> You know I'll be there! Didn't seem to want to connect though for one reason or another.


It doesn't now because we had a storm roll through last night so I shut everything down. It'll all be back up shortly.


----------



## voyagerfan99

@porterjw  it's up now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I upgraded the vCPU to 4 cores over 2, so you should hopefully see some better performance out of the server now.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

Will you add me?  my gamername is the same as my name on here.


----------



## voyagerfan99

TheNamelessPoet said:


> Will you add me?  my gamername is the same as my name on here.


Added


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

YEA!!!! I shall have to stop on by if I can get out of my modded world lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's offline at the moment because my brother wanted a new world, and even though the VM is beefy, it doesn't like running two MC servers.


----------



## porterjw

I'm very interested in setting up a Realm. Not that I need another MC world to play...


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have the server running now for whoever is interested in jumping on.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bump
It's up to date and running again. Request a whitelist add and I'll add you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

BUMP!

I restored this server from a backup I had. I forgot how impressive this thing got with all the users that were active on it. @porterjw especially I believe.

The server address is still the same as above. Feel free to hop on and take a look.


----------



## porterjw

voyagerfan99 said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I restored this server from a backup I had. I forgot how impressive this thing got with all the users that were active on it. @porterjw especially I believe.
> 
> The server address is still the same as above. Feel free to hop on and take a look.



@voyagerfan99 oh wow that was a while ago! I also remember it was pretty big. I'll have to check it out again.


----------



## porterjw

Yeah, this is nostalgic! Missed this and forgot how much work was put into it by folks.

And does anyone have the coordinates for any MTS station? I was stupid and randomly set a spawn point for me someplace many thousands of blocks away and not ever sure which direction to start heading it. At least Janeway had a course to follow...

Edit: Disregard the coordinates question. I blindly assumed the Compass would be set for your spawn point and didn't realize it was always directed at the world spawn. It's been a while...


----------



## jevery

Would you add me please. (VisceralPraxis). Still enjoy Minecraft.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jevery said:


> Would you add me please. (VisceralPraxis). Still enjoy Minecraft.


Can you verify your username? I am unable to add that one.


----------



## jevery

I'm playing Win 10 version. Are you running the java version?


----------



## voyagerfan99

jevery said:


> I'm playing Win 10 version. Are you running the java version?


Yes, java version.


----------

